# как ухаживать за больным



## Sa3na (27 Мар 2008)

Добрый день! Я новенькая и очень нуждаюсь в ваших советах.
В целом - как ухаживать за джентльменом c оперированной межпозвонковой грыжей? И конкретная ситуация. Сейчас, после операции образовался фиброз (разрастание волокнистой ткани) с левой стороны, где был удален диск, локализуется между L5 и S1. по результатам MRI врачи диагностируют дефект ламинэктомии. Есть боли в позвоночнике, страдает левая нога. Все тянется с середины февраля. Вчера врачи сказали подождать 20 дней, если боль не утихнет, будут решать какое медикаментозное лечение назначить. Сейчас спасается только плаванием. 

Неужели ничего другого предпринять нельзя? Пожалуйста, подскажите, что сможете.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (27 Мар 2008)

То есть вы ждете без лечения когда утихнет боль?


----------



## Sa3na (28 Мар 2008)

Да! мы ждем! так врачи решили  но я считаю это неправильно! должны же быть способы! мази какие-нить... к слову, он не в России


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2008)

1. Слишком мало информации и по поводу больного, и по поводу диагноза.
2. Уход или реабилитация все же интересует?


----------



## Sa3na (28 Мар 2008)

уход и реабилитация. какой информации не хватает? уточнюсь! 
больной оперирован по месту жительства - в Турции. операция была в прошлом году. первая неудачная, состояние ухудшилось. Вторую делали в другой клинике – стало лучше, но появился фиброз…


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2008)

Sa3na написал(а):


> уход и реабилитация. какой информации не хватает? уточнюсь!
> больной оперирован по месту жительства - в Турции. операция была в прошлом году. первая неудачная, состояние ухудшилось. Вторую делали в другой клинике – стало лучше, но появился фиброз…



Уход подразумевает обслуживание человека, который не может себя обслуживать.
Наличие фиброза не имеет никакого отношения к способности самообслуживаться, это естественный процесс борьбы организма с проблемой.
Опишите что может и что не может ваш джентельмен, а мы расскажем вам как научить делать то, что он не умеет и научим вас как вам делать то, что он не может.


----------



## Sa3na (7 Апр 2008)

он все может, только ему больно. чем активнее день, тем сильнее боль  в выходные он ее почти ен чувствует. 
обычно больно сидеть. да, боль не в позвоночнике, а в ноге!
можно ли применять МАГ-30 на этом этапе?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (7 Апр 2008)

состояние сейчас не улучшилось?  боли стали меньше?лечение назначено?


----------



## Sa3na (7 Апр 2008)

в пятницу была очень сильная боль. в выходные. очевидно из-за снижения нагрузки. основная боль ушла. но болевые ощущения сохранлились. ждем назначения лечения через неделю. такая там медицина..


----------



## Ell (7 Апр 2008)

*Sa3na*, просите советов, но так и не ответили на заданные Вам вопросы.
По интернету даже утюг не ремонтируется.


----------



## Sa3na (8 Апр 2008)

вопросы можно поточнее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2008)

Маг 30 - можно. Ипликатор - можно. Корсет - нужно. Успокаивающие -нужно. Противовоспалительные - можно.


----------



## Sa3na (10 Апр 2008)

благодарю! этого достаточно  на данный момент иА. а корсет мы боимся носить.. врачи говорят, что ослабевают мышцы живота...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2008)

Sa3na написал(а):


> благодарю! этого достаточно  на данный момент иА. а корсет мы боимся носить.. врачи говорят, что ослабевают мышцы живота...



Корсеты давно уже не жесткие, а полужесткие, если и ограничивают движение то, только в 1-2 позвонках. Носить его постоянно не надо, только на период нагрузок, если работа простая - на работу и с работы. Да и на работе час-два в корсете, а час-два без.
А вечером - упражнения. Да мышцы от этого только крепче будут.
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tipy-i-celi-primenenija-korsetov


----------

